
Social Steganography: Learning to Hide in Plain Sight  - seven
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2010/08/23/social-steganography-learning-to-hide-in-plain-sight.html

======
bmm6o
I don't know, it seems like a lot of trouble to work around a problem caused
by the medium (facebook).

~~~
bmm6o
And, I know she's using the term loosely, but in general steganography does
not require a loss of information. "Always look on the bright side of life"
conveys much less information than "I just broke up with my bf".

------
sp332
Funny, this URL is _exactly_ the same as the one posted yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1630579>

------
gaius
Facebook lets you restrict visibility on any post to a list. So this is umm a
bit pointless really.

~~~
seven
Facebook was just used to give an example of where/why/how people apply social
stenography.

edit: add a 'why' and a 'how'

~~~
joe_the_user
But what's not added is -- it doesn't work that well.

Human beings have always sent multiple messages to multiple people to keep an
equilibrium between multiple types of social connections.

But the problem is that this approach doesn't scale. The more groups you are
in, the harder it is to send multiple messages simultaneously and effectively.

~~~
sp332
Political speeches are great at this. They use words and phrases that mean
different things to different groups of people. And it scales to millions of
people.

------
jacquesm
That's been tackled exhaustively long ago:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifmRgQX82O4&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifmRgQX82O4&feature=related)

